# ABS drain pipe leaks under pressure test



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

abracaboom said:


> I'd still like to (need to) stop those leaks.
> ...replacing it would involve redoing the hardest, tightest spot in my system


c'est la vie


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Two choises as I see it, take a chance on leaking sewage into the basment or fix it.
Easer to do it now before it's covered up.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Fix it. 

You're doing it yourself, do it right. Fix it. We'd have to.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

> The leaks are coming from two joints in a wye fitting, and cutting it out and replacing it would involve redoing the hardest, tightest spot in my system (other fittings are right next to the leaking one, with no room for a coupler).


Post a pic, maybe we can help you figure out an easier way to redo. Ultimately though, it'll have to be fixed.



> Does anyone know how to stop those leaks without cutting out any of the pipe?


Sorry but sounds like there's no other way than cut out & replace.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks again, folks, I appreciate your good intentions.

Cutting out that 4" fitting and the other six that would have had to be cut along with it was my last option. 

I dried the joints with a hair dryer, and brushed a thick layer of ABS cement on them. Put a light next to them to cure the cement faster, and did the pressure test again, but this time only to 12' high (high enough for the pipes to sound full when the inspector tapped them and high enough also to test them adequately). One of the joints didn't leak at all, and the other one (in the vent) leaked at a rate of about 10 drops per hour. 

Those joints will never again experience that much pressure. If the sewer ever backs up, at 3' of height my tub will start filling up with sh*t, and at 5' my tub and toilet will start overflowing with sh*t. At that point, if that joint leaks a drop of sh*t, it will be the last of my worries. 

I just passed the inspection. The city is happy, I am happy, and my drain system is going to perform the way it's supposed to. What would have happened if I had filled the pipes again with a 20' column of water above it? We will never know.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you know exactly where the leak is, cementing a small piece of (ABS) plastic over or against the leak will seal it up.

Now that does look sloppy and does not pass code.


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

I'm curious as to why you are pressure testing drain lines. Is this required per your inspection? When are drain lines under pressure? Also, most pvc even say on it, not to be used under pressure, or something to that extent.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Branden said:


> I'm curious as to why you are pressure testing drain lines. Is this required per your inspection? When are drain lines under pressure? Also, most pvc even say on it, not to be used under pressure, or something to that extent.


It is required here, yes, although today my inspector didn't check if the pipes were full of water or not. Those pipes are never going to be under pressure; my guess is that they require it as a sure way to make sure that the plumbers haven't missed any joints. You know plumbers! :wink:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

abracaboom said:


> It is required here, yes, although today my inspector didn't check if the pipes were full of water or not. Those pipes are never going to be under pressure; my guess is that they require it as a sure way to make sure that the plumbers haven't missed any joints. You know plumbers! :wink:


Pretty much spot on. Although part of the code is a 10ft head of water (5lbs. of pressure) my town didn't enforce it 15 yrs ago. but there was one too many complaints of dry fit joints from new homeowners. Since then, eveything gets tested :thumbsup:


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

TheEplumber said:


> but there was one too many complaints of dry fit joints from new homeowners. Since then, eveything gets tested


ABS... no purple primer.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

TarheelTerp said:


> ABS... no purple primer.


I use the new and improved milky white, dries clear :001_tongue:


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for enlightening me


----------

